# Cerradura electronica simulando EEprom



## claque (Jun 4, 2011)

Bueno, primero que nada saludos es mi primera vez que posteo y mi primer trabajo de circuito espero que no sea el ultimo, les cuento.
Tengo que realizar una cerradura electronica que compare una clave de 4 numeros de 4 (0-9) bits almacenados en una EEprom, la EEprom la estoy simulando con 2 dip switch y 3 mux de 8 a 4, lo cual hasta ahi voy bien ya que logro continuar la secuencia con un contador sincronico con 3 biestables tipo t, mi problema es que al comparar 2 numeros de 4 bits con un 74LS85, no logro hacer que cuenten bien los contadores que indican que la clave fue bien ingresada o mal ingresada, necesito crear un circuito que al momento de ingresar un numero erroneo se deshabilite el otro contador que indica que esta todo bien. he probado con biestables tipo D pero nada. les envio una imagen de mi proyecto, esta desordenado aun que llevo menos de 1 semana diseñando con Proteus.
Cada vez que ingreso un valor me cuentan ambos contadores, para los contadores tengo el clock conectado a un AND que detecte si se pulso una tecla y otro que detecta si es mayor, menor o igual. cuando pulso una tecla me cuentan ambos contadores.

en la imagen no salen el contador que mueves el dip switch, pero eso esta bien.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola claque

En las imágenes que adjuntaste no se ve claramente el Num. De identificación de los circuitos y como tiene muchas líneas cruzadas es difícil de entender.

Yo tengo el ISIS pero la versión Demo así que puedo cargar tu circuito, si lo adjuntas en ese formato, y simularlo para averiguar que es lo que hay que corregir.

Para hacer tu circuito en ISIS basado un la imagen que adjuntaste es más entretenido y como te mencioné no se ve claramente todo.

Como la versión que tengo del ISIS es Demo no puedo guardar el archivo una vez corregido pero puedo sugerirte algo haciendo tu circuito o parte de él en otro simulador.
Mejor adjunta el archivo que se genera con el ISIS. Debe ser de Extensión DSN. 
Pero primero to tienes que comprimir con WINZIP o WINRAR.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 5, 2011)

ya compañero gracias por responder, te adjunto el archivo del ISIS 
 lo ordene mejor para que no tuviera lineas cruzadas. lo otro no pude conectar el teclado ya que no me daba los numeros correspondientes. gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola claque

Estuve analizando tu circuito.

A primera vista observo que tienes una mezcla de circuitos de la familia CMOS con TTL.
Estas mezclas funcionas prácticamente en cualquier simulador pero la mayoría de las veces no funcionan los circuitos cuando se arman en ProtoBoard o PCB.

El contador que mencionas creo que es el formado con 3 Flip-Flop’s J-K que tú los haces tipo T juntando la J con la K.
Bien, este IC es de la familia CMOS.
Si nombramos las Q de izquierda a derecha sería Así: Q1, Q2, Q3.
La secuencia que efectúa este contador es:
Q1, Q2, Q3.
0, 0, 0, (0).
1, 0, 0, (4).
0, 0, 1, (1).
0, 1, 1, (3).
Al siguiente pulso proveniente del MM74C922 (DA-12) el contador se regresa a cero.

Con las salidas Q del contador seleccionas qué datos pasar, de los DipSwitch’s a las Y’s del 74157.
Aquí es donde está la oportunidad de mejorar tu circuito ya que mencionas en tu mensaje original:

_Mi problema es que al comparar 2 números de 4 bits con un 74LS85, no logro hacer que cuenten bien los contadores que indican que la clave fue bien ingresada o mal ingresada, _

_Necesito crear un circuito que al momento de ingresar un numero erróneo se deshabilite el otro contador que indica que esta todo bien._

El segundo párrafo no es muy entendible pues no se sabe si te refieres a una cifra de la clave o a la clave completa. Mencionas en este mismo párrafo: _se deshabilite el otro contador que indica que esta todo bien._ Pero no se ve ningún otro contador en tu circuito más que el que te mencioné arriba.

Entiendo por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje original es que al ingresar 4 cifras de 4 BIT’s cada una si ésta es correcta efectuar una acción y, si no es correcta, efectuar otra acción diferente.

Creo que lo más fácil es ir “Memorizando” la cifra ingresada y desplazarla digamos a la izquierda para que cuando se ingresen 4 cifras entonces compararlas contra el contenido de la EEPROM; si es correcta abrir una puerta, por ejemplo, si es incorrecta encender un LED o sonar una alarma.

Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.
Del MM74C922 legaría el código de la tecla presionada a los conectores que tienen el nombre de la terminal y el número de PIN.
Así mismo llegaría la señal llamada DA con lo cual se registraría el código de la letra presionada y tambien se iría desplazando hacia la izquierda.
Con un contador podrías determinar cuando se hayan presionado 4 cifras, valiéndote de la salida DA del MM74C922, y en ese instante comparar el código ingresado con el código en la EEPROM o los DipSwitch’s que tienes en tu circuito.

Espero el circuito adjunto sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 5, 2011)

gra*CIAS* compañero por tu circuito, lo probe de otra forma, me lo puedes revisar si los componentes que uso son compatibles. gra*CIAS*

lo que no pude lograr es ingresar el cero, pero lo conversare con el profesor, ya que me saldria mas costoso agregarle el cero.

te adjunto el archivo 
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola claque

Como te había mencionado el 4027 es el que no es compatible con todos los demás.
Puedes utilizar en lugar de él los siguientes: 74LS107, 74LS73

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 5, 2011)

cambie el 4027 por el 74ls107 pero no me funciona ahora el conteo, le hice la misma conexion pero nada. que puede ser?

a ya lo arregle lo que pasaba era que el 74ls107 se resetea con 0 a diferencia del otro q se resetea con 1, grax te lo adjunto denuevo antes de pasarlo a la protoboard


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola claque

Hay que conectar tambien las entradas R y C o R y S a un nivel contrario del cierto para que no te afecten.

Normalmente en los simuladores varias entradas pueden quedar sin conexión pero en este caso parese que no.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 5, 2011)

al final lo deje por el 74ls73 por la disponibilidad de donde compro los chip. otra consulta el 74ls147 se puede cambiar por algun otro similar, ya que no tienen stock de ese chip. gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola claque

Mira por acá a ver si te sirve
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hago-74147-dos-74138-a-15025/#post502793

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 5, 2011)

compañero se lo adjunto para que me diga si correra en la protoboard para ver si falta alguna resistencia o algun capacitor, y si el diodo que le agrege es muy fuerte. saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola claque

En los 7493 tienes desconectado el PIN 3, conéctalo al PIN 2 para que no te afecte.
Recuerda: en el ProtoBoard o en el PCB no debe quedar ninguna entrada sin conectar.

En el 74LS85 los PIN’s 2, 3, 4, se deben programar para lo que quieres que de en las salidas A>B, A=B, A<B.
Por lo tanto: el PIN 3 debe ser conectado al Vcc. Los PIN’s 2 y 4 a tierra.
Recuerda: en el ProtoBoard o en el PCB no debe quedar ninguna entrada sin conectar.

Al botón de RESET que tienes en la parte baja del circuito le hace falta una resistencia de digamos 10K del PIN 1 de U10:A hacia el Vcc. Esta es con el fin de que efectivamente el inversor “Sienta” un uno en su entrada cuando el Botón está abierto.
Recuerda: en el ProtoBoard o en el PCB no debe quedar ninguna entrada sin conectar.

Lo demás aparentemente funcionaría.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 5, 2011)

ya le conecte las entradas como me dijiste, lo unico que me falta es conectar la resistencia, ya que no se como se compran ni como elegirla en algunas partes dice "resistencia de 1/4w o 1/2w y en el proteus salen de 10k pero aparte dice 10k 2 wat, a q se refiere con 2 wat, es como lo maximo que resiste??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola claque

La resistencia puede ser de 1/4W para que no sea muy grande en tamaño.
tambien puede ser de 1/2W.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## claque (Jun 6, 2011)

voy a comprar una que dice que es de 1/4W 5% a que se refiere el porcentaje??? gracias por toda la ayuda compañero.

otra consulta el boton no deberia lleva alguna resistencia a un vcc???


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola claque

El 5% es la tolerancia del valor de la resistencia. Por ejemplo una resistencia de 100 Ohms puede tener un valor de entre 95 a 105 Ohms.
Y, sí, efectivamente TODOS los botones y los DipSwitch’s deben tener una resistencia al Vcc.
Cuando cambies los DipSwitch’s por la EEPROM ya no necesitaría la resistencia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 6, 2011)

Compañero, hoy se lo mostre a mi profe el trabajo, quedo fascinado, ademas me permitio dejar solamente el teclado de 1 a 9, lo que si me dijo que la resistencia que va al boton reset, me dijo que la pusiera antes de boton y cambiar la tierra por un vcc, lo cual hice ese cambio pero no me funciono, a lo mejor no le entendi bien o no se, lo otro cuando conecto los dipswitch en el proteus con una resistencia a un vcc, no hace los cambios de valores a que se debe?? Bueno eso, saludos y gracias mañana comprare los chips y empezare a armar cuando lo termine subire fotos.

una consulta aparte, como se llama el display que uso, es un display comun???
anodo o catodo??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola claque

La resistencia para el botón Reset debe ir donde te dije anteriormente.
Analiza la imagen adjunta.
Ese botón es para “Borrar” el contenido de todos los registros.
Supón que no está R1, qué crees que siente el Inversor en su entrada ?. no se sabe, verdad ?. así que con la resistencia conectada al Vcc. El inversor siente un uno cuando el botón no está presionado y, cuando se presiona siente un cero.
En la imagen adjunta las líneas rojas son niveles altos y las azules son niveles bajos. Las verdes serían indefinido.

No se realmente porque al conectar resistencias en los DipSwitch’s no funcionó bien el circuito.
Habría que hacer unos experimentos para ver que ocurre. Lo que sí te puedo decir que al armar el circuito en ProtoBoard o En PCB muy probablemente no funcione correctamente el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 6, 2011)

lo otro compañero como se compra el display o le agrego un bcd a 7 segmentos??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola claque

¡ Ha ¡ No lo había notado. Tienes un Display el cual ya trae integrado el decodificador BCD a 7-Segmentos.
Probablemente lo puedas conseguir en tu localidad. Se llaman Display con decodificador integrado.

Si no lo encuentras puedes agregar un 7447 o 7448.
Si seleccionas el 7447 el Display sería de ánodo común.
Si seleccionas el 7448 el Display sería de cátodo común.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 6, 2011)

MrCarlos, gracias por toda tu ayuda, unos ultimos detalles:
-que se conecta en LT BI RBO en el 74LS48
-En donde debo usar resistencias
-los chip no usan una entrada a negativo o neutro, solamente es tierra?

Mira chequea este sitio www.casaroyal.cl
en la parte superior en el buscador busca los siguiente:
DD561A DISPLAY 7 SEG. ROJO      
SA0511HDB DISPLAY SIMPLE ROJO ANODO 14mm

al primero te refieres el que trae integrado el decodificador??
el segundo me sirve para un 74ls48


Muchas gracias por todo, se nota que te gusta los circuitos, yo entiendo la logica de los chips pero de lo logico a lo fisico, ufff. logicamente funciona.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola claque

El IC 7448 debe ser polarizado conectando el Vcc(5V) al PIN 16 y el negativo de la fuente de alimentación al PIN 8.
Entre el 7448 y el Display es donde se conectan las 7 resistencias, una para cada segmento.
El valor de las resistencias depende del voltaje aplicado(Vcc), la caída de voltaje(Vf) en el segmento y la corriente(If) que requiere el segmento para encender.
(Vcc – Vf) / If = Rx.
Suponiendo que tienes Vcc=5, Vf=1.2, If=0.02. De Cuantos Ohms Sería Rx. ?.
Los valores de los parámetros Vf. e If. Los da el fabricante del Display.

Las entradas de control LT(3) y BI(5) y la salida RBO(4)Son para:
LT Lamp Test, Para probar los segmentos, deben encender todos cuando esta señal es cierta 0.
BI Blanking Input, Para que no encienda el Display cuando en sus 4 entradas hay cero 0000.
RBO Ripple Blanking OutPut sirve para que sí encienda el cero en el siguiente Display.
Por Ejemplo: 001 o 010 o 100. en el primer número no deberían encender los ceros a la izquierda, en el segundo número el primer cero no debería encender, en el tercer número todo correcto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 7, 2011)

MrCarlos se lo subo el trabajo espero que por ultima vez , yo se que esta medio enredado el proyecto pero quisiera saber donde y cuales resistencia usar, aunque este enredado yo lo entiendo lo que no se es como calcular las resistencias y si entre chip llevan resistencias, todo los chips tienen que tener presentes sus entradas?? y sus salidas? , lo que me da problema es calcular la resistencia, bueno en algun tiempo sabia hacerlo, pero ahora entre  el trabajo y la universidad no tengo mucho tiempo para revisar los cuadernos pasados. Estoy usando una fuente de poder de computador que me da 5V al VCC.

De antemano Gracias por todo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola claque

Al U1 74LS147 en los PIN’s: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10, 11, 12 y 13 se les conecta una resistencia de 10K, la otra terminal de las resistencias se conectan a Vcc(5V).

Al U2 y U4 74157 en los PIN’s: 2, 3, 5, 6, 10, 11, 13 y 14 se les conecta una resistencia de 10K, la otra terminal de las resistencias se conectan a Vcc(5V).

Al U17 74LS48, se le desconecta el Display y en los PIN’s:  9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 y 15 se les conecta una resistencia de xx Ohms, la otra terminal de las resistencias se conectan al Display.

xx Ohms. El valor de estas 7 resistencias se debe calcular como te mencioné en mi mensaje anterior:
Esta es La formula, no tienes que revisar tus cuadernos, Aquí Está:
*(Vcc – Vf) / If = Rx.*
Suponiendo que tienes *Vcc=5, Vf=1.2, If=0.02.* De Cuantos Ohms Sería Rx. ?.
Los valores de los parámetros Vf. e If. Los da el fabricante del Display.
Normalmente estos valores: *Vcc=5, Vf=1.2, If=0.02.* que son los que supuse los puedes considerar como ciertos
Así que: (5-1.2)/0.02= *175 Ohms.* Este es el valor de la resistencias que se conectan entre el 74LS48 y el Display.

El Botón llamado Reset ya está correcto con su respectiva resistencia. Solamente cambia el valor actual por 10K.

Todas las resistencias pueden ser de ½ Watt.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 7, 2011)

MrCarlos, fui a comprar ya los chip para el proyecto, compre las resistencias de 10k de 1/4 watt,  las resistencias para el display no encontre de 175 ohms, ademas donde las vendian no sabian las especificaciones de VF ni IF del display, asi que compre 7 de 220 ohm, sirven?? el display que compre es el siguiente
DD561A DISPLAY 7 SEG. ROJO
aparece en la pagina www.casaroyal.cl
y las resistencias son de 220 ohm.

ademas me falto el 74LS147


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola claque

Es probable que si te sirvan esas resistencias de 220 Ohms.
Cuando miden los Display’s que compraste ?.
Entre a la pagina que adjuntaste pero no logre ver ese Display.

Por qué te falto el 74LS147 ?. no tenían de momento en Stock ?.
Sin él no podrías terminar tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 8, 2011)

si aparece
tienes que buscarlo con el buscador de la parte superior.  o buscarlo por display es el ultimo de la primera pagina. el 74ls147 no lo tenian en stock, pero estoy viendo en otras tiendas de electronica, tengo una duda, entre Circuitos Integrados no llevan resistencias, por ejemplo entre los and y la entradas del contador??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola claque

Bien lo voy a buscar.

No, entre circuitos integrados no llevan ninguna resistencia. Al menos en ese circuito que tienes.
Por qué la duda ?. por qué preguntas eso ?.

Ya vi el Display, cuesta 290 qué, se me hace caro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 8, 2011)

la consulta era de curiosidad no lo sabia, 290 caro? eso puede deberse a que eres de mexico, aca con 290 vale una lata de cocacola . por ultimo el led de la parte inferior derecha no utiliza resistencia?, es un diodo led de 3v. gracias por toda tu ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola claque

Sí, efectivamente ese LED debe llevar su resistencia limitadora de corriente. ponle una de las que adquiriste de 220 Ohms.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 8, 2011)

compañero no encuentro el 74LS147 tampoco el 74LS148, sabes si se puede reemplazar por otro??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola claque

Asomate por acá, hay varios pero probablemente tampoco los encuentres en tu localidad.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
En descripción escribe Priority Encoder y dale Enter. 

Prueba también comprarlos por la WEB. en Ebay Por Ejemplo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 8, 2011)

Compañero encontre el 74HC148, el cual aunque sea de 8 a 3 igual me sirve, pero tengo la duda todos mis otros chips son LS, se pueden mezclar???


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola claque

Haz una prueba para ver si funciona con los LS que tienes.
Polarizalo con la misma fuende de los LS.

No se deberían mezclar pero prueba a ver que pasa.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 8, 2011)

MrCarlos, no encontre ni el 147 ni el 148 en LS, lei que los HC ocupan mas voltaje, y no quisiera que se me quemaran los otros, no ahi otra forma de crear un teclado asi como el de mi proyecto?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 8, 2011)

los HC te sirven... solo alimenta todo con 5V....


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola claque
Ya te lo había mencionado:
"Polarizalo con la misma fuende de los LS."

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 9, 2011)

Compañero sabe encontre un LN74LS148, pero me sale 7 veces mas caro que 74HC148, la que cosa que el primero me dicen que viene dip encapsulado o algo asi, lo que no se que significa, que opinas me sirve el LN74LS148?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola claque

El 74HC148 que te cuesta más barato te serviría pues estos HC tienen un rango amplio de funcionamiento respecto a la fuente de alimentación

Si mal no recuerdo pueden funcionar bien desde 3V hasta 10V.

El LN74LS148 tambien te serviría pero es 7 veces más caro.
Así que consulta a tu bolsillo en el cual traes el dinero.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 9, 2011)

aaahh se me fue decirte que el que encontre me dijeron que era LN74LS148N dip encapsulado, a que se refieren con eso??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola claque

DIP son las siglas en ingles de Dual In Package.
más o menos la traducción sería: Paquete con PIN's por cada lado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 12, 2011)

MrCarlos, te cuento que ya comencé con el armado hasta el momento solo he armado el teclado y funciona 100% ok, pero lei en el datasheet del 74ls48 y dice que en la salidas que van al display no necesita resistencias, pero igual las conecte para prevenir. te adjunto una imagen que saque antes de terminar de conectar el teclado.


----------



## claque (Jun 12, 2011)

MrCarlos, como conecto el dip switch? lei en internet que era en un lado todo los pines a vcc y el otro lado(salidas a resistencias y al mux), en el esquema que yo te envie tenia los pines de entrada del dip switch a tierra y las resistencias iban de 5v al cable que une el dip switch con el mux.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola claque

Es necesario estudiar las hojas de datos del circuito integrado en cuestión.
En tu caso, el 74xx157, en donde tienes conectados los DipSwitch, son entradas que ya traen una resistencia interna –Se llaman PullUp Resistors- con lo cual cuando no están conectados esos PIN’s se considera que tiene un uno. 
Por lo tanto Tú tuviste que conectar todo un lado del DipSwitch a tierra para hacer baja(0) cualquier entrada.

Si no quieres estudiar nada entonces déjalos como mencionas que los conectaste:
*“Tenia los pines de entrada del dip switch a tierra y las resistencias iban de 5v al cable que une el dip switch con el mux.”*
De seguro funcionarán.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 15, 2011)

Compañero, sabe ya tengo casi el 100% del circuito completado hasta el momento todo ok, lo unico que tengo problemas es con los efectos del boton conecte el boton directo al contador pero, cuando enciendo el circuito me prende y cuenta de la siguiente forma cada vez que presiono el boton (Q3 Q2 Q1 Q0) = 1100;1101;0000;1011;0001, y asi no entiendo por que tengo los reset directo a tierra y los reseteo con vcc, pero cada vez q cuenta empieza de esa forma.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola claque

Adjunta un diagrama del circuito tal y como está ahora. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 18, 2011)

Compañero ya lo tengo casi listo, tengo problemas con efecto rebote de los botones, mi profe me recomendaba ponerle un biestable tipo D a la salida del comparador, q es el que aumenta los contadores y va cambiando el contador sincronico de la clave, mi consulta es como conectarlo, y si es mejor ponerle a cada pulsador un condensador en paralelo. o mejor uso un NE555 a la salida del comparador??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola claque

Como te dige antes:

Adjunta un diagrama del circuito tal y como está ahora. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahora te adjunto los diagramas, no estan muy lindos ya que los hice con paint y en el trabajo. pero se entienden. los botones llevan las resistencia de 10k a 5 vcc como siempre


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola claque

Esos dibujos que adjuntaste no me dicen nada del problema que tienes.
Fíjate lo que te pido:
Adjunta un diagrama del circuito *tal y como está ahora. *
Si tu circuito está tal y como se mira en los dibujos que adjuntaste por eso no funcionan.

Visita este enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-antirebote-hardware-3524/
En él puedes encontrar circuitos para eliminar el defecto que tienes en el tuyo.
Este defecto se llama DEBOUNCE(Rebote).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## claque (Jun 23, 2011)

MrCarlos, te cuento que arme el circuito me funciono al 95%, lo cual esta excelente para mi primer proyecto, muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda.


----------

